# proof marks



## longhorn (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought a remington BDL 30 06 that has a after market barrel, but I have been unsuccessfull in identifying the maker.  The only markings on it are on bottom of barrel.  There is a big S with a small g on top of a w to the right of the S.  Then to the right of that there is a 3/89 with a sh under the 3/89.  These are marked under the barrel, on top of barrel it just has 30-06 stamped on it. Any help would be appreciated.  I hope I explained well enough


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 23, 2010)

pictures are worth a  thousand words.


----------



## GAR (Sep 23, 2010)

*Makers mark*

As you describe it, it sounds like an older Shilen barrel.

Then again I could be mistaken.

GAR


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 23, 2010)

*current*

This is a Shilen barrel from last year. They do not mark the out side of the barrels, only on the breach end. The smith would have marked the caliber when the barrel was chambered. If there are proof marks then it is likely some type of a factory barrel.


----------



## longhorn (Sep 23, 2010)

*picture*

I could not get clear pictures of marks, so this is the best I could do.  Hope this helps these are just like they appear on the barrel.


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 24, 2010)

other than what appears to be the date, I can't tell a thing about those letters. You will have to find the smith or person that had the gun built to find out what they mean.


----------

